# Sharkbites! Argggg!



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Went to Ferguson to get a 3/4" brass compression coupling. All I saw was sharkbite this, sharkbite that!

OMG! What happened to the good ol' days? 
Give me a solder coupling any day, and if I feel I will have probable leaks due to water standing in the pipe, or I feel as though this will need to be removed in the future, give me a brass compression coupling.

PLEASE! Whats the world coming to


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

::Heh Heh::
There, there. Feel better now? :2guns:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill said:


> Went to Ferguson to get a 3/4" brass compression coupling. All I saw was sharkbite this, sharkbite that!
> 
> OMG! What happened to the good ol' days?
> Give me a solder coupling any day, and if I feel I will have probable leaks due to water standing in the pipe, or I feel as though this will need to be removed in the future, give me a brass compression coupling.
> ...


 
I'll take a gallon of COPPER LOCK please..........


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Miguel said:


> ::Heh Heh::
> There, there. Feel better now? :2guns:


A little bit:laughing:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

It's coming to "if it's easy or free it's for me" I say it ought to go back to cast iron and copper, 95/5 topped with 50/50 but thats me. It's all going plastic and barbie's now got a "tramp stamp" so there you have it..


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sharkbites are alright in some situations, I suppose. I guess we'll have to wait for the lawsuits.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've got a few installed in my house for long term testing. If a decade goes by with no problems then I'll start using them more freely.



Indiana Plumber said:


> Sharkbites are alright in some situations, I suppose. I guess we'll have to wait for the lawsuits.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I guess I am old school!

I like the tried and true method. Sorry folks!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman had to use one the other day. He and I talked about it, and I gave him my thoughts on it. Come to think of it, that New Noritz I am about to put in this weekend, im gonna build my own install kit, and pipe the whole damn thing in sharkbites, outside, exposed to the weather, for my own personal experiment.:rockon:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Protech said:


> I've got a few installed in my house for long term testing. If a decade goes by with no problems then I'll start using them more freely.


Please PM me in ten years with the results....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Plasticman had to use one the other day. He and I talked about it, and I gave him my thoughts on it. Come to think of it, that New Noritz I am about to put in this weekend, im gonna build my own install kit, and pipe the whole damn thing in sharkbites, outside, exposed to the weather, for my own personal experiment.:rockon:


Pictures we want pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

Sharkbites I hate em it is so easy for one of these larger co. to send out a guy that barely knows how to spell plumbing quote 250 to go in crawl and fix a leak be under there for less then 5 min click click sharkbite and split Giving the rest of us a bad name. If my Grandmother could use it to fix it there is no reason that as a Master Plumber I should resort to them as a standard repair part......That being said I have been in a tight spot where I cant get the water to stop and use one I call it and emergency fitting I will attempt everything else that I can before I use them


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sharkbites, you want sharkbites:thumbsup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*nh*

is the expansion tank hanging on the snakebite? breid..............:ban:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Sharkbites, you want sharkbites:thumbsup:


I see you are using Aqua pex.... If this is a closed system it should have been Hpex... Aqua pex is for water line or open sytem type of boiler


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Bill said:


> I guess I am old school!
> 
> I like the tried and true method. Sorry folks!


 I suppose that apology is heartfelt?

I like soldering if it means I can charge more. 

The jury is still out on progress in general..they are handy little buggars when you need one. I can see how they can take work away....but thats life.

I have them in my house for 3 years about...no problems yet.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

breid1903 said:


> is the expansion tank hanging on the snakebite? breid..............:ban:


 Looks like hanger strap on it...should be a stud right behind the tank...:thumbsup:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Plasticman had to use one the other day. He and I talked about it, and I gave him my thoughts on it. Come to think of it, that New Noritz I am about to put in this weekend, im gonna build my own install kit, and pipe the whole damn thing in sharkbites, outside, exposed to the weather, for my own personal experiment.:rockon:


I think that RSP knows that I am from the old school too and I have not been " up " with the modern times. I still don't own a crimping tool and have never even used one to this day. I was in a situation that day with pex stubbed out to a toilet. The pex had a quest fitting adapting to an angle stop. The left side closet bolt was broken and the toilet bowl would slide left and right, disturbing the plastic quest fitting. So not having tools for pex, I called Rock to get his opinion and he suggested using a sharkbite. It clicked right on it and worked great but I was skeptical because you could spin the stop in circles with that thing on it but it didn't leak.
I still wake at night wondering.......


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

I use sharkbites occasionally. I have some under my house when I tied my pex plumbing from my garage addtion to the house cpvc. So far 3 years later, still holding. I have also tied in some electric water heaters in at the school district with them to experiment. Time will tell how they hold up, but nothing lasts forever. I personally will only use them in exposed locations, for transitions. But will solder first whenever possible.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

If you have to use more then 2 or 3 sharkbites at a time, there is probably a much better way to do the job is my motto.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the caps 'cause they're fast and simple to snap on to do a press. test. Later I just pull 'em off and throw them back in the bin ready for next time.

On monday this week I used sharkbite couplings to temp. tie-in a laundry feed so the washing machine could still be used. I was supposed to go back today to rough the new bath/laundry but the guy got called away on a family matter so we're off until next Wed.

Reckon they'll hold until then. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey hey hey.... you don't think I did that do you! Holy hacking crap Batman :laughing:

Just one of the couple thousand photos I have stored under Hack Plumbing on my hard drive.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Hey hey hey.... you don't think I did that do you! Holy hacking crap Batman :laughing:
> 
> Just one of the couple thousand photos I have stored under Hack Plumbing on my hard drive.


Ah yes...
I remember tipping you off on that one NH Master...:laughing:

Good to see you getting some mileage on it...:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Check these sweet things out right here fellas- for those hard to repair applications. Swing joint? I dont need no stinkin swing joint. :thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

is that an iron boiler?




OldSchool said:


> I see you are using Aqua pex.... If this is a closed system it should have been Hpex... Aqua pex is for water line or open sytem type of boiler


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

You know, when we had all that freezing weather going on, Fergie's was really pushing them Sharkbites like a dope peddler.



Bill said:


> Went to Ferguson to get a 3/4" brass compression coupling. All I saw was sharkbite this, sharkbite that!
> 
> OMG! What happened to the good ol' days?
> Give me a solder coupling any day, and if I feel I will have probable leaks due to water standing in the pipe, or I feel as though this will need to be removed in the future, give me a brass compression coupling.
> ...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Protech said:


> is that an iron boiler?


It doesn't have to be an Iron boiler for HPEX . HPEX has an oxgen barrier in it designed for closed systems. There may be other components in the system that are not brass or copper. Such as pumps, fitting, pipe, expansion tank and so on. Just noting that a closed system should be protected from oxgen from entering system. Normal pex with out oxgen barrier will allow over time oxgen to enter system giving permature failure to the above noted parts regardless if boiler is Copper or Stainless.:yes:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes, it will. I have seen all to many low mass boilers destroyed by oxygen incursion.


----------

